# WCI Internships



## the chef's dad (Nov 10, 2001)

My son is attending WCI in Portland. Can someone tell me how the program works? Does the school have places for the student to intern or do they have to find their own? Do they intern locally or do they have to leave town or the state? My son said something about a list of places that the school gave him when he first started but I haven't heard anymore on the subject. He has a tendancy to procrastinate and I don't want him to wait till the last minute if he has to find his own place. Any imfo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

There is a lady on here I think her name is Danella or something like that, that goes to the same school who should be able to answer that. I have worked w/ then in Solvang though (in Santa Barbara County) but that was a few yrs ago and maybe things have changed. Good Luck to your son.


----------

